# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  یه انرژی مثبت واسه شروع دوباره احتیاج برای سال سوم کنکور

## Revival

سلام دوستان... من توی یه مدرسه ی دولتی توی مرکز تهران درس خوندم که محیط افتضاحی داشت اصلن کسی واسه ی درس اونجا زحمت نمی کشید...
ما هم پول نداشتیم بریم یه مدرسه ی بهتر مث سلام و اینا ...سال اول که کنکور دادم ده هزار شدم...سال دوم که همین پارسال باشه 3 هزار و خورده ای نزدیک به 4 هزار شدم و الان سومین ساله که دارم میخونم واقعا با انگیزه شروع کردم و رتبه ی آزمون سنجش قبلیم سیصد و هفتاد و چهار شد اما نمیدونم یهو چم شده اصن انگار دستم دیگه سمت کتاب نمیره...همش میخابم... افسرده شدم انگار...خاهشا اگه مشاوره خوبی با قیمت کم و خوب میشناسید بهم معرفی کنید .. به یه انرژی مثبت واسه شروع دوباره احتیاج دارم.... ممنون از همگی که وقت گذاشتید و خوندید...و من الله توفیق

----------


## pouria98

از رتبه ١٠ هزار رسيديد به ٣ هزار ، همين به نظرتون بهترين انگيزه براى ادامه دادن نيس؟

----------


## Revival

بله هست...برای همین از فردادی کنکور 94 شروع به خوندن کردم روزی 12 ساعت.... اما واقعن در حال حاضر نمیدونم چکار کنم شدیدا گوشه گیر و خابالو شدم... یه مشاور دوستم بهم معرفی کرد فقط شعار میداد و باطن حرفاش همش انرژی منفی بود و بیشتر نا امیدم میکرد همش میگفت سخته 12 ساعت کمه و اینا.... گفتم شاید اینجا کسی رو بشناسید که مشاور خوبی باشه و به آدم با کلامش انرژی مثبت بده...من الان حدودا یک هفتس فقط روزی 2-3 ساعت درس میخونم و این فاجعس..

----------


## AmirAria

راستش منم شنیدم به این دوران میگن دوران دلسردی 
مشاور رو بیخیال شو 
کسی که میتونه بهت انرژی مثبت بده خودتی 
بگرد دنبال جملات با انرژی مثبت و چاپشون کن بزن به در و دیوار اتاقتت 
بذار همیشه جلو چشمت باشن .
کلیپ های انگیزشی بیین 
سر صبح آهنگای شاد گوش بده 
والپیپر گوشیت رو عوض کن و چیزای امید ده بذار 
حتی یه عکس بزرگ از دانشگاه هدفت چاپ کن و بزن جایی که وقتی بیدار میشی اولین چیزی که میبینی باشه .
جهش هات رو ، برد هات رو جلو چشمت بذار .
به خودت اعتماد کن 
یه اصل مهم هست و اونم اینه 
تو میتونی و اگه تو نتونی کس دیگه ای هم نمیتونه .

----------


## pouria98

> بله هست...برای همین از فردادی کنکور 94 شروع به خوندن کردم روزی 12 ساعت.... اما واقعن در حال حاضر نمیدونم چکار کنم شدیدا گوشه گیر و خابالو شدم... یه مشاور دوستم بهم معرفی کرد فقط شعار میداد و باطن حرفاش همش انرژی منفی بود و بیشتر نا امیدم میکرد همش میگفت سخته 12 ساعت کمه و اینا.... گفتم شاید اینجا کسی رو بشناسید که مشاور خوبی باشه و به آدم با کلامش انرژی مثبت بده...من الان حدودا یک هفتس فقط روزی 2-3 ساعت درس میخونم و این فاجعس..


به خدا شعار نميدم ولى باور كن درست ترين كار رو تو كردى كه دقيقا از روز بعد از كنكور شروع به مطالعه كردى...

خواهر من به خودت و به تلاشى كه تا الان كردى اهميت بده ، بذار اين دو سال زحمتت به ثمر بشينه 
پيشرفتى داشتى در حد ٧ هزار رتبه ، مطمعنا بازم ميتونى بهترش كنى

----------


## Amin97

خوش بحال دخترا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Egotist

> سلام دوستان... من توی یه مدرسه ی دولتی توی مرکز تهران درس خوندم که محیط افتضاحی داشت اصلن کسی واسه ی درس اونجا زحمت نمی کشید...
> ما هم پول نداشتیم بریم یه مدرسه ی بهتر مث سلام و اینا ...سال اول که کنکور دادم ده هزار شدم...سال دوم که همین پارسال باشه 3 هزار و خورده ای نزدیک به 4 هزار شدم و الان سومین ساله که دارم میخونم واقعا با انگیزه شروع کردم و رتبه ی آزمون سنجش قبلیم سیصد و هفتاد و چهار شد اما نمیدونم یهو چم شده اصن انگار دستم دیگه سمت کتاب نمیره...همش میخابم... افسرده شدم انگار...خاهشا اگه مشاوره خوبی با قیمت کم و خوب میشناسید بهم معرفی کنید .. به یه انرژی مثبت واسه شروع دوباره احتیاج دارم.... ممنون از همگی که وقت گذاشتید و خوندید...و من الله توفیق



منم کنکور سوممه : دی

با ایین تفاوت سال اول 13ک شدم

امسال 30ک : دی

دانشگاه هم میرم ، برای دیپ2 هم میخونم ، تا دلـــــت بخواد هم درس نمیخونم 

اما به چیزی که میخام ایمان دارم : دی 

دلت قرص باشه خواهر

مسیرتُ ادامه بده

برای انرژی مثبت هم ، هرچی اینجا بگیم کاذبه ! حرفای خوشگل فقط برای خوشگل بودنه 

انرژی مثبت همون هدفیه که داری

----------


## laleh74

> منم کنکور سوممه : دیبا ایین تفاوت سال اول 13ک شدمامسال 30ک : دیدانشگاه هم میرم ، برای دیپ2 هم میخونم ، تا دلـــــت بخواد هم درس نمیخونم اما به چیزی که میخام ایمان دارم : دی دلت قرص باشه خواهرمسیرتُ ادامه بدهبرای انرژی مثبت هم ، هرچی اینجا بگیم کاذبه ! حرفای خوشگل فقط برای خوشگل بودنه انرژی مثبت همون هدفیه که داری


واای خدا :Yahoo (94): دقیقا به حرفش گوش بده...منم سال سومم هست.سال اول و دوم رتبم یکی شد و بد.الان به طور جدی نمیخونم :Yahoo (21): تا کنکور حدودا 28هفته..210روز..اگه روزی 10ساعت بخونی،2100ساعت وقت داری..ینی میتونی هر درس رو حداقل دو دور بزنی.انقد نا امید نباش.مارو ببین روحیه بگیر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

> واای خدادقیقا به حرفش گوش بده...منم سال سومم هست.سال اول و دوم رتبم یکی شد و بد.الان به طور جدی نمیخونمتا کنکور حدودا 28هفته..210روز..اگه روزی 10ساعت بخونی،2100ساعت وقت داری..ینی میتونی هر درس رو حداقل دو دور بزنی.انقد نا امید نباش.مارو ببین روحیه بگیر


210 روز میشه 28 هفته ؟ :/

من رو هفته های باقی مونده حساسم اینقد از هفته ها کم نکنید الکی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> سلام دوستان... من توی یه مدرسه ی دولتی توی مرکز تهران درس خوندم که محیط افتضاحی داشت اصلن کسی واسه ی درس اونجا زحمت نمی کشید...
> ما هم پول نداشتیم بریم یه مدرسه ی بهتر مث سلام و اینا ...سال اول که کنکور دادم ده هزار شدم...سال دوم که همین پارسال باشه 3 هزار و خورده ای نزدیک به 4 هزار شدم و الان سومین ساله که دارم میخونم واقعا با انگیزه شروع کردم و رتبه ی آزمون سنجش قبلیم سیصد و هفتاد و چهار شد اما نمیدونم یهو چم شده اصن انگار دستم دیگه سمت کتاب نمیره...همش میخابم... افسرده شدم انگار...خاهشا اگه مشاوره خوبی با قیمت کم و خوب میشناسید بهم معرفی کنید .. به یه انرژی مثبت واسه شروع دوباره احتیاج دارم.... ممنون از همگی که وقت گذاشتید و خوندید...و من الله توفیق


خب این که خیلی طبیعیه.
دوست عزیز فرآیند انگیزه در کنکور مثل یک نمودار سینوسی هست.
بالا وپایین زیاد داره.در جریان کنکور بیشتر از خود احساسات،کنترل احساسات مهم هست.
خودتون بیشینید فکر کنید عاملی که موجب عدم مطالعتون میشه چیه؟
از دست دادن انگیزه؟
دست کشیدن از هدف؟
دغدغه های ذهنی؟
افکار منفی؟
خستگی زیاد از مطالعه؟
یا....؟؟؟
انگیزه دادن مشاور وامثالهم در کنکور مثل بنزین هستند شما رو تایک مسیری میبرن وتموم میشن.
شما که نمیخواین هر جا بنزین تموم کردین بزنین بغل ومنتظر بقیه بمونین؟؟؟
کارت سوخت شما اراده ی شماست.


فرصت رو از دست ندید.
به24 تیر 95 ساعت 12/5 فکر کنید.
لحظه ی به تحقق پیوستن رویاها.

----------


## Lara27

> واای خدادقیقا به حرفش گوش بده...منم سال سومم هست.سال اول و دوم رتبم یکی شد و بد.الان به طور جدی نمیخونمتا کنکور حدودا 28هفته..210روز..اگه روزی 10ساعت بخونی،2100ساعت وقت داری..ینی میتونی هر درس رو حداقل دو دور بزنی.انقد نا امید نباش.مارو ببین روحیه بگیر


حالا یکی 12 ساعت بخونه میشه 2500 ساعت  :Yahoo (94): 
با 500 ساعت میشه زیستو جمع کرد .  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Revival

واقعا نمیدونم چی بگم....... الان که اومدم پشت کامپیوتر پیاماتونو دیدم واقعا انرژی گرفتم....از لطف همتون سپاسگزارم....سر نماز برای موفقیت همتون در کنکور و آزمون های بالاتر زندگی دعا میکنم...دوباره از امروز مطالعم رو به لطف خدا به 12 ساعت میرسونم....مررررررسی از همگی

----------


## alireza.mer30

من چند جلسه پیش مشاوره رفتم و کلی پول ازم گرفتن بابت هر جلسه نیم ساعتی 30 تومن پول میگرفتن و یه چیزایه تکراری رو میگفتن 
اما رفتم کتاب همراه من از انتشارات مهر و ماه رو حریدم ودر کل این کتاب همه چیز در مورد کنکور رو توش گفته واقعا عالیه ...
حودت میتونی نمونه صفحاتش رو ببینی

----------


## Revival

بله درسته قیمتها فضایی ان.... منم یکی از دوستام یه مشاورو بهم معرفی کرد هر ماه 1 میلیون میگرفت.... واقعا خیلی زیاده

----------

